# Perfect Polish



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 29, 2007)

I would have started this post out with apicture of my new Polish Broken Blue Doe, Savannah but unfornutley mycomputer doesn't let me download! UGH! Anyways, so post yourpictures of Polish here!


----------

